# No Grate Sausage Grilling



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 14, 2006)

A friend sent me this.  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2006)

God bless American ingenuity.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

Gotta luv that.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2006)

It sure beats a stick, but is it traditional BBQ? :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It sure beats a stick, but is it traditional BBQ? :grin:


Not if it's cooked with a rake! It would be traditional if done with a three tine pitch fork with a hickory handel.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I can imagine something like this:

Wife-  HONEY, get out there and rake the yard while I vacum and do the dishes.   

Husband-  I was planning on cooking hotdogs with the rake tonight Dear.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 14, 2006)

Amazing what a keg of beer will make you do. :!:


----------



## john pen (Jul 14, 2006)

"...ya just might be a redneck.."...lol


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2006)

:lmao:  Saaaweeet!

As Puff walks to the garage to size up the rake


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> God bless American ingenuity.



He "looks" French to me.  LOL


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 15, 2006)

:grin:    =D>


----------

